# Colt mk iv/series ’80, mustang 380



## Markg2 (Jul 1, 2009)

If the weapon's slide is cocked and locked with the safety on, doesn't that position place a continuing, undue and damaging strain on the spring?

Mark


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nope.

Leaving springs compressed does not weaken them. Movement of the spring (compression or release) is what causes "weakening".


----------



## Markg2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Got it.

One more question. I ordinarily keep Federal Hydra-Shok JHP in the weapon and spare magazines. However, I use a regular full metal jacket cartridge for target shooting. I was told by a gunsmith at Bass Pro Shops that I should periodically use the Hydra-Shok. Doing so had something to do with the interior of the barrel. That didn't make a ton of common sense at the time. Is there any consensus on what the guy told me?

Mark


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> I was told by a gunsmith at Bass Pro Shops that I should periodically use the Hydra-Shok. Doing so had something to do with the interior of the barrel.


???
I think its a good idea to shoot your defensive ammo once in a while so you know what to expect from it (recoil, point of impact) and to make sure the gun still functions with it, but other than that...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've got a couple of Mustangs and a Gov't .380 and I agree with Bruce on all points.

I don't know what the heck the smith is talking about regarding using the Hydra-Shoks pertaining to the barrel.


----------

